# Sony reveals Project Morpheus



## Wonder Mike (Mar 18, 2014)

> *Sony reveals Project Morpheus, its VR headset for PlayStation 4*
> 
> 
> Sony has revealed its plans for virtual reality technology on the PlayStation 4. Shuhei Yoshida, president of Sony Worldwide Studios, showed off a prototype headset at a Game Developers Conference 2014 event entitled Driving the Future of Innovation. "Nothing delivers a feeling of immersion better than VR," said Yoshida. "VR has been a dream of many gamers since the computer was invented. Many of us at PlayStation have dreamed of VR and what it could mean to the gaming community."
> ...





 That was the final reson for me to get a PS4.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet! 

I hope it doesn't in the future remove the presence of third person games though, I like to see my character sometimes.


----------



## Monna (Mar 18, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I hope it doesn't in the future remove the presence of third person games though, I like to see my character sometimes.


If this were to ever happen I would stop playing video games.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2014)

I hate VR.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 18, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> I hate VR.



so you hate video games, then. :1

also "Emotion is amplified".

Make this a thing, internet.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 19, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> If this were to ever happen I would stop playing video games.



Same it's part of the reason I play video games, speaking of. 

Main reason I play PSO2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't really see how it works out for Deaf gamers like myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2014)

I still can't see what's wrong with a simple controller and a standard TV.. They focus on the magic outside the screen when it should be done inside it..


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll pass....


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 19, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so you hate video games, then. :1



no pretty extra sure that just means he doesn't like VR.

thats like saying people who dont like 3d movies dont like movies......

I'm not interested in the VR either, does that mean I hate video games too?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 19, 2014)

I think the whole VR concept sounds promising. With so many companies jumping on board the VR train, at the very least it means there's real competition to make a good product.

While worries about the direction the gaming industry could take as a result of VR are understandable, I don't think VR is going to really change all that much. I have faith developers will realize that VR would only work for genres where first person modes are well suited.

Another big thing that has to be considered is the market aspect: price and adoption rates. 

The Oculus Rift has a $300 price point. While all these VR products will likely have different prices, this is one we can use as a baseline. $300 is 3/4th the cost of a brand new PS4. It's not the kind of device everyone is going to pick up. Since the next generation of consoles have already been made and shipped - without VR headsets, that severely hurts the chances of VR reaching the kind of adoption rates it would need to influence developers. As it currently is, it would have to follow the path the Kinect did. Where the device is released after the console, with a small minority picking it up.

It will likely find a home on the PC. But I believe it will be more of an optional thing there for the people that want it. And it will likely do better than the Kinect did, since VR doesn't require developers to make their games around a single concept (like Kinect's idiotic motion controls). A lot of older titles work just fine with current oculus rift headsets. 

tl;dr

I don't believe VR is a technology that will shake the very foundations of gaming, releasing the four horsemen, and ushering in the death of 3rd person games.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually, this is the beginning of the "Matrix." It's the real intent behind this project. For reality to be increased there will be a metal rod you'll have to insert in your head.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 19, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Actually, this is the beginning of the "Matrix." It's the real intent behind this project. For reality to be increased there will be a metal rod you'll have to insert in your head.



Better idea than a wireless VR headset.

Would cut down on the latency.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)

"
This looks pretty good. But it's lulling you into a false sense of reality, you can take the blue pill, and continue saying this will sell off coolness alone, or you can take the red pill, and see the true price. 
"


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 19, 2014)

^^hahaha.


Now, seriously. Give me the blue pill.


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm little skeptical for now but I like the way they try to innovate.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 22, 2014)

the implications outside of entertainment are the real intrigue.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWMp_o03qH4[/youtube]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2014)

A huge "maybe" at this point.


----------

